

Ask HN: What conferences are you attending this winter? - aqabawe

Is there a conference you&#x27;re anticipating in between SEP-DEC 2013?
======
lsiebert
Silicon Valley Code Camp Oct 5th and 6th It's Free, and pretty awesome
[http://www.siliconvalley-codecamp.com](http://www.siliconvalley-codecamp.com)

